
Announcing Core ML Support in TensorFlow Lite - runesoerensen
https://developers.googleblog.com/2017/12/announcing-core-ml-support.html
======
bob_theslob646
For those that do not want to click.

> On November 14th, we announced the developer preview of TensorFlow Lite,
> TensorFlow's lightweight solution for mobile and embedded devices.

> Today(Dec.5th), in collaboration with Apple, we are happy to announce
> support for Core ML! With this announcement, iOS developers can leverage the
> strengths of Core ML for deploying TensorFlow models. In addition,
> TensorFlow Lite will continue to support cross-platform deployment,
> including iOS, through the TensorFlow Lite format (.tflite) as described in
> the original announcement.

Support for Core ML is provided through a tool that takes a TensorFlow model
and converts it to the Core ML Model Format (.mlmodel).

